# ASUS Z170 Deluxe Motherboard Review



## rakesh_sharma23 (Sep 28, 2015)

*ASUS Z170 Deluxe Motherboard Review*


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/Z170Deluxe.jpg


 Today we have the opportunity to review the ASUS Z170-DELUXE Motherboard.  The deluxe range of Asus is always the most high-end consumer level and processional, incorporating the best connections and current market, with a capacity of overclock first. 


ASUS Z170-DELUXE is a top –range Z170 based motherboard based on the new LGA1151 socket supporting the Intel 6th Generation Skylake processors with great feature like dual channel DDR4 support, 6 USB 3.1 onboard: 5 Type-A ports and 1 reversible Type-C port, Dual PCIe Gen3 x4 M.2 Connectors with up to 32Gb/s Data Transfer, high-end audio  and an integrated 3x3 802.11ac Wi-Fi. 


Now let’s see what ASUS Z170-DELUXE  board have for us.


*Features*
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/01.jpg
 One click overclock and cooling, done!  - 5-Way Optimization at your disposal it takes just one click to tune complex settings — for instant, highly-controllable performance boosts! Our exclusive technology dynamically optimizes essential aspects of your system based on real-time use, so you get superb CPU performance, everyday energy savings, ultra-stable digital power, cool and quiet fans and even networking and audio settings that are tailored for the apps that you are using. In short, 5-Way Optimization ensures that your PC is perfect for gaming, entertainment, productivity or just about anything else!


Games run swiftly and smoothly with high performance, prioritized bandwidth and vivid sound.
Fans stay whisper-quiet for everyday computing, and ensure extreme cooling efficiency when gaming.
Stutter is eliminated for smooth-running apps, even under heavy loading.
Energy waste is reduced so you'll save money.




OC Design- ASUS PRO Clock technology - A dedicated base-clock (BCLK) generator designed for 6th-generation Intel® processors that allows overclocked base clock frequencies up to or beyond 400MHz*. This custom solution works in tandem with the ASUS TurboV Processing Unit (TPU), to enhance voltage and base-clock overclocking control — providing an exciting new way to boost performance to extreme heights.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/03.jpg


DDR4 overclocking strength in numbers - Second-generation ASUS T-Topology enables DDR4 memory overclocking to reach new heights: over DDR4-3733MHz with all memory slots populated. Featuring a customized trace layout for reduced crosstalk and coupling noise, our second-generation T-Topology ensures time-aligned signal transfer for improved memory stability and compatibility. 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/04.jpg


Native M.2/NVMe PCIe RAID support for lightning fast storage speeds! Not satisfied with single storage device read/write speeds? Then join the fast lane and build a RAID 0 array using two PCIe storage drives to enjoy data transfers at lightning speed!
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/05.jpg


Ultimate-speed 10Gbit/s with six USB 3.1 onboard – With five USB 3.1 Type-A ports, and one reversible USB 3.1 Type-C, you'll experience data-transfer speeds of up to 10Gbit/s — or twice as fast USB 3.0. USB 3.1 is completely backward-compatible with your existing USB devices, and you'll be all set for USB 3.1's breakneck speeds. And ASUS-exclusive USB 3.1 Boost technology automatically accelerates USB 3.1 performance even further!
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/06.jpg


Turbo LAN - Network-optimization software for customizable packet prioritization – Turbo LAN with cFosSpeed traffic-shaping technology adds even more lag-reducing support and intuitive user interface. It allows you to lower lag with no expert knowledge – by up to 1.45X! If you're a tweaker, use Advanced Mode for hardcore controls.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/07.jpg


LANGuard - Pumped-up throughput. 2.5X higher surge tolerance. – ASUS LANGuard is hardware-level networking protection that employs signal-coupling technology and premium anti-EMI surface-mounted capacitors ensuring a more reliable connection and better throughput, plus electrostatically-guarded and surge-protected components for greater tolerance to static electricity and improved protection against surges.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/08.jpg


Extend your keyboard to infinity and beyond! - Key Express – Fancy a free keyboard upgrade? Just plug your existing keyboard into the dedicated USB socket to activate the exclusive microprocessor onboard. Use the easy-to-use utility to assign macros to function keys F1-F10 to launch any application with a single press, power on your PC or flash your BIOS in S5.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/09.jpg


Extreme Stability -Industry-leading 5X Protection II employs the finest components, excellent circuit design, and exacting standards to guarantee quality and long-term durability of your motherboard with all-round protection. For you, that means exceptional protection and stability for your build — the result of decades of engineering experience from the world's leading motherboard brand.



Overvoltage Protection - World-class circuit-protecting power Design An exclusive circuit design with built-in voltage regulators to protect your motherboard from damage caused by unexpected high-level voltages from unstable or inferior power supplies.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/11.jpg



*Package*
Board comes in a nice black cardboard box with model number, image of the board and details about supporting technology and features.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/13.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/14.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/15.jpg


*Inside the box*
ASUS Z170-DELUXE comes with very nice set of accessories :


User's manual
ASUS Q-Shield
6 x SATA 6Gb/s cable(s)
 Feature manual
2 x M.2 Screw Package
 CPU installation tool
 Supporting DVD
 ASUS 3T3R dual band Wi-Fi moving antennas (Wi-Fi 802.11a/b/g/n/ac compliant)
 HYPERM.2 X4 with M Key design, type 2230/2242/2260/2280/22110 storage devices support (Support PCIE SSD only)
 SLI bridge
 Q-connector
 ASUS Hyper Kit



*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/16.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/17.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/18.jpg





*Looks*
Board made with a black PCB of size ATX (30.5 X 24.4 cm). A white piano key colour plastic shield covers the back I/O connectors and audio section. Same while colour metal sheets covers the heatsinks giving whole board a rich white and black theme. 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/20.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/21.jpg


*Layout*
Detailed layout of board.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/22.jpg


1.  Intel LGA 1151 socket 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/23.jpg


2. ASUS Z170 Deluxe is equipped with 4 DIMM, Max. 64GB DDR4 3466 up to 2133 MHz Non-ECC, Un-buffered and XMP 1.3. 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/24.jpg
3. ATX Power connector (24-pin EATXPWR)
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/25.jpg


4. ATX CPU Power Connector 8-pin ATX12V_2x4.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/26.jpg


21. Back I/O Ports - 1 x DisplayPort, 1 x HDMI, 2 x LAN (RJ45) port(s), 5 x USB 3.1 (teal blue)Type-A, 1 x USB 3.1 Type-C, 1 x USB 3.0 (blue) , 1 x USB 2.0 (one port can be switched to USB BIOS Flashback) , 1 x Optical S/PDIF out, 1 x ASUS Wi-Fi GO! module (Wi-Fi 802.11 a/b/g/n/ac and Bluetooth v4.0/3.0+HS), 1 x 8-channel Audio I/O 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/27.jpg


5.  6.  7. 10.1 x CPU Fan connector(s) (1 x 4 -pin), 1 x CPU OPT Fan connector(s) (1 x 4 -pin), 4 x Chassis Fan connector(s) (4 x 4 -pin)
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/28.jpg


8.Water pump header and MemOK! Button when pressed automatically pick up the necessary parameters of the memory for a successful system boot.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/29.jpg


9.  16.2 x USB 3.0 connector(s) support(s) additional 4 USB 3.0 port(s) (19-pin) and 2 x USB 2.0 connector(s) support(s) additional 4 USB 2.0 port(s)
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/30.jpg


11. 1 x SATA Express connector, 6 x SATA 6Gb/s connector(s)
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/31.jpg


12.  M.2 Socket 3 with M Key design, type 2242/2260/2280/22110 storage devices support (Supports both SATA & PCIE SSD)
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/32.jpg


13.  TPU switch has three positions: "Off", "I" - automatic overclocking system by increasing the multiplier  and "II" - automatic overclocking by increasing the FSB frequency and CPU multiplier, EPU switch to on/off the power saving function (EPU)., EZ XMP switch to activate the corresponding XMP-profile of RAM and 5-pin EXT_FAN(Extension Fan) connector. 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/33.jpg


14.  15. System Front panel(s) (Q-Connector) and 1 x Chassis Fan connector 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/34.jpg


13. Front panel Audio connector and SPDIF out port
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/30.jpg


14. Power-on button, Reset button, Q-Code display and Chassis Intrusion connector(s)
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/31.jpg


17.  Power-on button, Reset button, USB BIOS Flashback button  and Clear CMOS button(s) 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/35.jpg


18.  Q-Code display  and TPM connector 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/36.jpg


19. Thunderbolt header and Front panel Audio connector 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/37.jpg


20. Expansion Slots - 2 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x16 or dual x8), 1 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (max at x4 mode), 4 x PCIe x1
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/38.jpg




*Removing Heat-sinks*
Heatsinks are made up of dense aluminum and heat pipes  with thermal pad installed, giving great passive cooling to VRM MOSFETs and Z170 chipset.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/39.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/40.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/41.jpg


*Component Layout*
Let’s now see what all components ASUS have planned for this board.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/42.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/43.jpg


1. Digital 20-phase CPU Power VRM Section with International Rectifiers IR3598 driver IC with set of ON Semiconductors NTMFS4C09N MOSFETs rated up to 40A each, 60A Ferrite Chokes, and 10K Black Metallic Capacitors.


2.  4.Asus DIGI+ VRM Asp 1405 voltage controller chip.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/44.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/45.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/46.jpg


3.  DRAM Power section is controlled by DIGI + VRM ASP1103 chip
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/47.jpg


5.  MegaChips MCDP2800 a Bridge DisplayPort with HDMI2.0a in a Single Chip solution and Etrontech EJ179V chipset is the USB 3.1 Type-A and Type-C switch with logic control chip with ASMedia ASM1142 is PCIe-to-two-port USB 3.1 controller 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/48.jpg


 6. Two more ASMedia ASM1142 is PCIe-to-two-port USB 3.1 controllers
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/49.jpg


7. 13.  Intel i219v and Intel WGI211AT are used for two integrated GBit LAN solutions. 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/50.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/51.jpg


8.  Chip for Key Express solution 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/52.jpg


9.  AsMedia ASM1187e chip which is a PCI express packet switch, 1 PCIe x1 Gen2 upstream port to 7 PCIe x 1 Gen2 downstream ports using three Asmedia ASM1480 PCIe bus switch chips. 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/53.jpg


10.  AsMedia ASM1061 for additional SATA port.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/54.jpg


11. Intel Z170 Express Chipset with RGB LEDs.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/55.jpg


12. UEFI BIOS is stored in a Winbond 25Q128fV  128MB 8-Pin DIP Package chip, installed in a DIP socket 8-Pin for easy user replacement.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/56.jpg


14. Multi I/O capabilities are based on NUVOTON NCT6793D chip which controls the operation of the system fans, as well as provides the monitors.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/57.jpg


15. ASUS Z170 Deluxe audio subsystem is based on Realtek ALC1150 that supports 2/4/5.1/7.1 sound systems with 115dB Signal-to-Noise ratio (SNR) playback (DAC) quality and 104dB SNR recording (ADC) quality.
A semi-transparent line on motherboard separates the whole audio section from the rest of the board in order to minimize interference. Audio section is having premium Nichicon Gold Capacitors for audio filtration. In addition ASUS used TI R4580I Op-amp for rear audio amplification. 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/58.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/59.jpg


RightMark Audio Analyzer (RMAA) suite is used for testing test ASUS Z170 Deluxe audio against Asus Xonar DX Sound card. You can see clearly the difference between Noise level, dynamic rang and Total harmonic distortion percentage produced by on-board audio.


RMAA Asus Xonar DX
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/60.jpg


RMAA ASUS Audio 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/61.jpg


16. 17. ASUS Z170 Deluxe uses two custom TPU chips 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/62.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/63.jpg


*Testing*
 CPU - Intel Core i5 6600K 
 Board -  ASUS Z170 Deluxe 
 RAM - 2 X 4GB G.SKILL Ripjaws4 DDR4 3000Mhz 
 SSD - Kingston SV300 120GB
 Cooler - Corsair H100i 
 GFX - Asus HD7750
 PSU - Corsair RM850i
 Display - Acer S220HQL 
 OS - Win 8.1 Pro / Windows 10 

*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/64.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/65.jpg






*Overclocking*
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/94.jpg


*Benchmarks* 



*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/96.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/97.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/98.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/99.jpg






*Power Consumption*
Wattage reading as per displayed by APC Pro 1000VA (Model no. BR1000G-IN) UPS.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ASUSZ170DELX/100.jpg




*Pros*


Great looks
 RGB LEDs
Nice Audio
 Good bundled Software
 Easy Overclocking



*Cons*


Little expensive



*Conclusion*
The ASUS Z170 Deluxe is a good looking and great designed motherboard for mainstream and gamers with tones of USB connectivity, dual Giga LAN and a fast WIFI onboard. With superb VRM design we were easily able to overclock Core i5-6600K upto 4.8Ghz stable.
Being a Deluxe board we have expected it to be expensive, but Rs.26K is little more than expected. Add little more money and you can go for X99 build.


 Finally, if you are looking for a new Z170 build the ASUS Z170 Deluxe has everything you need to take full advantage of  Skylake platform. 


*Manufacturers Info*
Site Link  


Source / More info  


Thanks.


----------

